#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Сонливость -  как бороться?

## Пема Дролкар

Понятно, что сонливость по осени - явление нормальное. Но с этим надо как- то бороться. В том числе и через правильный подбор пищи. Как и что есть - в каком количестве и когда. 

Техники преодоления сонливость в медтации представляю.

Поделитесь опытом, если таковой имеется.

Кофе и крепкий чай мне не очень полезны.

----------

Александр Попов (03.09.2013), Иван Денисов (27.10.2012), Кузьмич (27.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (30.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Понятно, что сонливость по осени - явление нормальное. Но с этим надо как- то бороться. В том числе и Через правильный подбор пищи. техники преодоления сонливость в медтации представляю.
> 
> Поделитесь опытом, если таковой имеется.
> 
> Кофе и крепкий чай мне не очень полезны.


Будда рекомендовал представлять якрий свет. Медитацию на свежем воздухе, чтобы был бодрящий ветерок. Можно в это время заниматься ходьбой. Можно умываться холодной водой. Можно сильно растирать уши. Это немного помогает.
Из современных - световой душ: встаёте под яркие лампы на несколько минут. Это способствует подавлению гормона сна. И больше двигаться.

----------

Kit (27.10.2012), SlavaR (27.10.2012), Won Soeng (26.10.2012), Алик (07.04.2013), Арису Кеншин (26.10.2012), Богдан Б (27.10.2012), Елена Чернышова (30.12.2012), Кузьмич (27.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (30.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (27.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

Вот же шь - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


А вообще сонливости нет, когда ум чем-то занят, какими-то активными делами.
Когда он не занят - он начинает успокаиваться, а это сильно способствует тому, что нападает апатия/лень/сон.

----------

Eugeny (27.10.2012), Kit (27.10.2012), Won Soeng (26.10.2012), Лери (26.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, обычно это так и делаю. Света и солнца мне хватает :Smilie:  Еще помогает громкая музыка - когда дома бытовыми делами занимаюсь.

А так обычно я ложусь ровно на 20 мин без буддильника и встаю совершенно отдохнувшей. Но сейчас у меня просто какая-то былинная богатырская дремота :Smilie:  

Ну, а в еде именно? Чувствую, что надо подмочь и рационом :Smilie: 

Если вообще не ем - проблем с сонливостью нет, но слабость появляется. Витаминов получаю тоже достаточно. Слышала, что есть какие-то соки растений-орехи, какие-то энергетические коктейли, определенное сочетание продуктов, полезные добавки - но именно на натуральных продуктах, без химии.

----------


## Германн

В медитации помогает, если направлять взгляд несколько выше, чем обычно. 
(Смотреть немного вверх.)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ребят, давайте договоримся - сонливость зависит от многих причин. Я не сплю в медитации. Сонливость бывает во время бытовых дел. Наверно еще и потому, что не вижу во многих из них никакого смысла. И эмоций, и иллюзий для раскачки маловато. Состояние однородное.

Зом, мне надо сейчас шить - не знаю, насколько это активное физически занятие :Smilie:  

Пробую сейчас каждый час пить довольно горячую воду. Вроде, помогает. :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Сонливость бывает во время бытовых дел. Наверно еще и потому, что не вижу во многих из них никакого смысла. И эмоций, и иллюзий для раскачки маловато. Состояние однородное.


Есть довольно сложный метод, связанный с постоянным отслеживанием мыслей и состояний ума во время выполнения любых дел.
Сложный в том, что по началу это очень утомительно - ум не хочет отслеживать, а хочет свободно метаться то к одному, то к другому. Но со временем медитация (в которой нет сонливости или желания спать) и обычные дела перестают различаться.

----------

Богдан Б (27.10.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

Пема, а шоколадка? Горячий шоколад?
Влюбиться?

 :Embarrassment: 

У меня бессонница. Могла бы поделиться, если б знала как. :-)

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Гриди. Да отслеживаю я ум большое количество времени в день. Что, я зря больше 16 лет практикую? Именно, потому что не мечусь умом - четко вижу ущербность многих самсарных дел. И мне часто виден заранее результат - к чему они ведут. Это толочь воду в ступе. Мне надо найти мотивацию делать мирские вещи :Smilie: 

Шоколадик я намного ем - предельно горький :Smilie: 

Пошла, немного поищу на сайтах.
 Примерно, такое

И еще перечитаю некоторые буддийские источники :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Я не сторонник борьбы со сном или бессонницей. Если позволить организму выбрать подходящий ритм, то обнаружится удачное время для засыпания и удачное время для пробуждения. Для бодрствования нужна мотивация, желание какой-либо деятельности. Сон - довольно приятное состояние, к излишнему сну легко привыкнуть. 

Трудно спать, когда очень хочется в туалет. Трудно спать если ум занят чем-то с высокой активностью (быстрый ритм, внимание к большому количеству событий). Увлеченность чем-либо - рассеивает желание спать. 

На мой взгляд, лучше всего найти удобное время засыпания и пробуждения и строго следовать этому времени. Организм привыкает к регулярным и повторяющимся действиям и хорошо настраивается на сон и бодрствование. Нарушение режима дня чаще всего приводят к тому, что организм не готов к требующейся активности или к покою, вырабатывая не те гормоны, которые необходимы.

Преодолевать желание поспать, на регулярной основе, лишать организм сна когда он в этом нуждается снова и снова - значит изматывать организм, создавать причины для нервных расстройств, нежелательных эмоций. Сейчас очень многим людям можно поставить в той или иной мере диагноз МДП (маниакально-депрессивный психоз). Одна из причин этого расстройства - как раз дезорганизованный режим дня, насилие над организмом

----------

Арису Кеншин (26.10.2012), Елена Чернышова (30.12.2012), Лери (26.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Весь вопрос всегда в восприятии любой собственной деятельности. Поскольку мы явялемся психофизичекой совокупностью, то обычно в вопросах настройки надо настраивать ум и подмогать ему телом. Насчет ума мне понятно, что разгребать. Мне нужно немного подмочь себе телом. Физические упражнения я делаю, прогулки и двигаюсь - но после них в этот период еще больше хочется спать.

Эндокринолог и врачи говорят, что я в отличной форме. Синтетические витамины мне пить неохота.

Надо, наверно, опять ринчены попить и к тибетскому доктору зайти. Но, все-таки, если можете, посоветуйте мне какие-то энергетические продукты питания.

В любом случае, спасибо за все советы. Я сейчас себя немного возьму в руки :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Гриди. Да отслеживаю я ум большое количество времени в день. Что, я зря больше 16 лет практикую? Именно, потому что не мечусь умом - четко вижу ущербность многих самсарных дел. И мне часто виден заранее результат - к чему они ведут. Это толочь воду в ступе. Мне надо найти мотивацию делать мирские вещи


"Радуйтесь, [по-детски] непосредственно веруя в Будду; любите и радуйтесь слушанию Учения; радуйтесь почитанию Общины; радуйтесь, смиренно почитая Учителей; радуйтесь уходу из всех миров; радуйтесь непребыванию в объектах восприятия; радуйтесь постижению скандх как подобных палачу; радуйтесь постижению дхату как сходных с ядовитой змеёй; радуйтесь уединённости, [постигая] аятаны как подобные пустому городу; радуйтесь [постоянному] сохранению мысли о Просветлении во всех [обстоятельствах]; радуйтесь принесению существам пользы; радуйтесь наделению других [необходимым и желанным] при [практике] отдачи; радуйтесь неослабевающему [соблюдению] нравственности; радуйтесь принятию и обузданию при [практике] терпения; радуйтесь реализации истинного при [практике] усердия; радуйтесь полному владению [умом и наслаждению] при [практике] дхьяны; радуйтесь отсутствию проявления клеш при [практике] праджни; радуйтесь огромности [задачи] при [реализации] Просветления; радуйтесь сокрушению мары; радуйтесь истинному уничтожению клеш; радуйтесь полному очищению страны Будды; радуйтесь накоплению всех заслуг ради полной реализации [тридцати двух] признаков и [восьмидесяти] знаков превосходных; радуйтесь отсутствию страха при слушании глубокого Учения; радуйтесь ознакомлению с тремя дверями полного освобождения; радуйтесь видению ушедшего в Нирвану; радуйтесь украшению Бодхиманды; радуйтесь преждевременному обретению; радуйтесь полаганию на существ, [имеющих] одинаковую [с вами] судьбу; радость отсутствия гнева и антипатии к [существам,] не [имеющим] одинаковую [с вами] судьбу; радуйтесь полаганию на Добрых Друзей; радуйтесь полному отвержению грешных товарищей; радость сильной радости, [испытываемой при проявлении] почитания и веры в Учение; радость собирания при [реализации] метода; радуйтесь серьёзному полаганию на [тридцать семь] элементов стороны Просветления. Так Бодхисаттва радуется всем радостям Учения и желает-почитает [их]"."Толочь воду в ступе" - лишь мысль, жёсткая позиция, которую Вы имеете по отношению к мирским делам.

Радость в отношении благого - это сила, позволяющая отслеживать и такие движения ума, как устремления к жёстким представлениям.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Поделитесь опытом, если таковой имеется.


Иголка+нога(рука). Сам не пробовал. Слышал о методе в армии. По-моему, если сон чреват большими неприятностями, это не самое плохое средство.  :Cool:

----------


## Лери

> Мне надо найти мотивацию делать мирские вещи


Мотивация может быть, что эти мирские вещи/повседенвные дела нужны Вашим близким/семье, ведь это может приносить (и приносит) им благо. 

И еще, что касается мотивации делать мирские вещи/повседневные дела: можно ли эти дела сделать предметом медитации, медитировать над нашими повседневными делами, будь то уборка по дому, или приготовленеи еды?

----------


## Dron

> Понятно, что сонливость по осени - явление нормальное. Но с этим надо как- то бороться.


Почему?

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я не сторонник борьбы со сном или бессонницей. Если позволить организму выбрать подходящий ритм, то обнаружится удачное время для засыпания и удачное время для пробуждения. Для бодрствования нужна мотивация, желание какой-либо деятельности. Сон - довольно приятное состояние, к излишнему сну легко привыкнуть. 
> 
> Трудно спать, когда очень хочется в туалет. Трудно спать если ум занят чем-то с высокой активностью (быстрый ритм, внимание к большому количеству событий). Увлеченность чем-либо - рассеивает желание спать. 
> 
> На мой взгляд, лучше всего найти удобное время засыпания и пробуждения и строго следовать этому времени. Организм привыкает к регулярным и повторяющимся действиям и хорошо настраивается на сон и бодрствование. Нарушение режима дня чаще всего приводят к тому, что организм не готов к требующейся активности или к покою, вырабатывая не те гормоны, которые необходимы.
> 
> Преодолевать желание поспать, на регулярной основе, лишать организм сна когда он в этом нуждается снова и снова - значит изматывать организм, создавать причины для нервных расстройств, нежелательных эмоций. Сейчас очень многим людям можно поставить в той или иной мере диагноз МДП (маниакально-депрессивный психоз). Одна из причин этого расстройства - как раз дезорганизованный режим дня, насилие над организмом


Ага, дай организму спать в волю и он будет спать большую часть суток. Я это проходил - последние несколько лет исповедовал такую систему: пусть организм сам решает сколько ему спать и сколько есть, без напрягов. Это же туловище, оно будет лениться, обжираться и спать все время - если лишить его дрессировки. Это, в свою очередь отразиться на уме, от тоже станет ленивым и непослушным. Дошел до того, что спал по 15 часов, и ел по 4 тарелки  :Smilie:  набрал 20 кг лишнего веса, и обленился до нельзя.
То-то в монастырях спят по 4 часа. Будда заповедовал медитировать в первую и последнюю стражу ночи. Если не давать уму и телу кнута, не запрягать в ярмо, то никаких достижений в практике не светит.

----------

Богдан Б (27.10.2012), Еше Нинбо (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ага, дай организму спать в волю и он будет спать большую часть суток.


Ерунда. Если к вам в город приедет какой-нибудь уважаемый тхеравад. монах с учениями, которые он будет давать, например в 5 утра, вы не только не будете спать БОЛЬШУЮ часть суток, вы уже в 3 утра будете просыпаться, причем без будильника и бодрым.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Мне во время работы помогают простые семечки,просто грызёшь их и сон отступает.

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Мне во время работы помогают простые семечки,просто грызёшь их и сон отступает.


Зато если уснёшь - можно подавиться )))

----------

Aion (27.10.2012), Алексей Л (27.10.2012), Кузьмич (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Мне во время работы помогают простые семечки,просто грызёшь их и сон отступает.


Вместе с работой

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Гриди - не могу радоваться. Мне нейтрально спокойно и у меня и так крайне позитивный взгляд на все. Я сонная, думаю, потому что, например, кальция не хватает :Smilie:  

Но это энергии не прибавляет. Нужны какие-то иллюзии, эмоции, чтоб на этой волне заряжаться. Ну, их никак не наковырять.

Лери. Я признаю только одну пользу - это Учение будды.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне во время работы помогают простые семечки,просто грызёшь их и сон отступает.


 Я не могу грызть семечки- у меня практически постоянно руки заняты. :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Я не могу грызть семечки- у меня практически постоянно руки заняты.


Так нащелкайте их заранее, наберите полный рот и работайте.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я бы предпочла есть только во время завтрака, обеда и ужина - иногда, впрочем, что-то из них вообще пропускаю. Пью много воды. Жвачку жевать - тоже привычка еще та.

----------


## Dron

Вода толстит.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Наверно, я просто слишком успокоилась.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Наверно, я просто слишком успокоилась.


Никто не может слишком успокоиться, по сравнению с Буддой.

----------


## Greedy

> Гриди - не могу радоваться. Мне нейтрально спокойно и у меня и так крайне позитивный взгляд на все.


Вера, усердие, энтузиазм и спокойствие - не только в практике медитации, но и в повседневных делах.

Позитивный взгляд - хорошо. Но необходимо именно хотеть, искренне хотеть делать то, что делаете.
Это сложно, и это хорошая ситуация, чтобы отслеживать меняющиеся состояния ума и возникающие мысли, которые отличны от искренней вовлечённости в происходящее.

Но чтобы породить искреннее вовлечение в происходящее, необходимо развивать радование благим аспектам Дхармы.
Такая радость создаст условия, при которых станет очевидна зависимость состояния ума от мыслей, к которым он цепляется. Это знание позволит отцепиться от навязчивой мысли: "Самсарная деятельность бессмысленна", и возникнет более спокойное состояние, свободное от размышлений о смысле или бессмысленности самсарной деятельности.
И в этом пустом от подобных сомнений состоянии спонтанно возникнет радостное усилие.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я искренне не вижу смысла во многих бытовых вещах. Хотя делаю их добросовестно. Самсарная деятельность именно бессмысленна. И иногда даже комична,если бы не была так страдательна. Люблю сесть где-то в супермаркете - наблюдать за людьми и их действиями..... 

Но все, конечно же, можно обращать в практику. Превращу-ка я шитье в тонглен. Поднапрягусь- ка. 

Радостное усилие возникает из других причин - для буддиста. В силу определенной мотивации.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Никто не может слишком успокоиться, по сравнению с Буддой.


Мне кажется, для него уже не существуют критерии спокойствия вообще. :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Радостное усилие возникает из других причин - для буддиста. В силу определенной мотивации.


В каких же силу причин возникает радостное усилие?




> Я искренне не вижу смысла во многих бытовых вещах. Хотя делаю их добросовестно. Самсарная деятельность именно бессмысленна. И иногда даже комична. Но все, конечно же, можно обращать в практику. Превращу-ка я шитье в тонглен. Поднапрягусь- ка.


Бессмысленность самсарной деятельности очевидна. Но эта бессмысленность может сопровождаться разными состояниями сознания: сознанием, цепляющимся за это понимание бессмысленности, и сознанием, не цепляющимся за это понимание бессмысленности.

Если сознание цепляется за это понимание бессмысленности, то сознание вовлекается в этом понимание и переживает последствия этого вовлечения в виде лени и апатии к самсарной деятельности.
Если сознание не цепляется за это понимание бессмысленности, то сознание, не вовлекаясь в это понимание, остаётся свободным и спокойным, и преисполнено радостью, не зависящей от смысла или бессмысленности совершаемой деятельности.

Развить такое состояние сознание, свободное от цепляния к смыслу или бессмысленности, понимает практика радования благому, связанному с практикой Дхармы.

----------

Богдан Б (27.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Понятно, что сонливость по осени - явление нормальное. Но с этим надо как- то бороться. В том числе и через правильный подбор пищи. Как и что есть - в каком количестве и когда. 
> 
> Техники преодоления сонливость в медтации представляю.
> 
> Поделитесь опытом, если таковой имеется.
> 
> Кофе и крепкий чай мне не очень полезны.


В плане пищи - меньше есть - это ИМХО лучший совет на все времена. Лучше питаться вегетарианской, легкой пищей. "Сытое брюхо - к ученью глухо" (с). Лучше во второй половине дня вообще не есть. "Завтрак съешь сам, обед раздели с другом, а ужин отдай врагу" (с).

Что касается медитации, если сильно клонит в сон:

1. Перестаем облокачиваться спиной о стену, если до этого облокачивались.
2. Если не помогает, то шире открываем глаза и смотрим не вниз, а прямо или чуть вверх.
3. Если не помогает, включаем не очень яркий источник света и смотрим на свет.
4. Если не помогает, тогда встаем и делаем медитацию ходьбы.
5. Если и это не помогает - заплетаются ноги, спотыкаетесь, норовите уснуть на ходу, тогда садитесь и применяете "идхи" сна сидя  :Wink:  Если медитируете не по жесткому, регулярному расписанию, тогда идете в кровать и высыпаетесь.

----------

Zom (27.10.2012), Богдан Б (27.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Мне кажется, для него уже не существуют критерии спокойствия вообще.


Нет, мысль другая - СЛИШКОМ спокойным быть невозможно.

----------


## Zom

> 1. Перестаем облокачиваться спиной о стену, если до этого облокачивались.
> 2. Если не помогает, то шире открываем глаза и смотрим не вниз, а прямо или чуть вверх.
> 3. Если не помогает, включаем не очень яркий источник света и смотрим на свет.
> 4. Если не помогает, тогда встаем и делаем медитацию ходьбы.
> 5. Если и это не помогает - заплетаются ноги, спотыкаетесь, норовите уснуть на ходу, тогда садитесь и применяете "идхи" сна сидя Если медитируете не по жесткому, регулярному расписанию, тогда идете в кровать и высыпаетесь.


Угу, примерно так и делаю всегда. Только теперь не облокотившись сидеть уже не могу. За годы медитации спину окончательно испортил и без опоры она мощно болит уже через 20 минут сидения :-S 

Кстати, ещё к этому можно добавить короткие бодрые упражнения, которые, так сказать "погоняют кровь" .) Бег на месте с высоко поднятыми коленями хорошо помогает в частности.

----------


## Dron

> Кстати, ещё к этому можно добавить короткие бодрые упражнения, которые, так сказать "погоняют кровь" .) Бег на месте с высоко поднятыми коленями хорошо помогает в частности.


Ну вы скажете, тоже. Бег на месте учащает дыхание и сердцебиение. Какая тут может быть, допустим, медитация?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Я искренне не вижу смысла во многих бытовых вещах. Хотя делаю их добросовестно. Самсарная деятельность именно бессмысленна. И иногда даже комична,если бы не была так страдательна. Люблю сесть где-то в супермаркете - наблюдать за людьми и их действиями..... 
> 
> Но все, конечно же, можно обращать в практику. Превращу-ка я шитье в тонглен. Поднапрягусь- ка.


А можно для тупых - что вы шьете? В чем смысл самостоятельного шитья?

----------


## Neroli

> В плане пищи - меньше есть - это ИМХО лучший совет на все времена. Лучше питаться вегетарианской, легкой пищей. "Сытое брюхо - к ученью глухо" (с). Лучше во второй половине дня вообще не есть. "Завтрак съешь сам, обед раздели с другом, а ужин отдай врагу" (с).


Что-то тема еды красной лентой проходит через БФ. Люди ешьте нормально, ешьте вкусно, ешьте сытно, а не то будете все время думать и разговаривать о еде.

----------


## Zom

> Ну вы скажете, тоже. Бег на месте учащает дыхание и сердцебиение. Какая тут может быть, допустим, медитация?


Да, учащает. А заодно и сбрасывает апатичность и сонливость (собстна, ради этого и используется).
Но на самом деле, как это ни странно, даже это часто не помогает - потому что как только потом садишься медить, через минут 15 сонливость наваливается опять с новой силой )) По крайней мере на моём опыте это так.

----------


## Dron

> Да, учащает. А заодно и сбрасывает апатичность и сонливость (собстна, ради этого и используется).
> Но на самом деле, как это ни странно, даже это часто не помогает - потому что как только потом садишься медить, через минут 15 сонливость наваливается опять с новой силой )) По крайней мере на моём опыте это так.


Можно медитировать сидя на подоконнике с открытыми окнами, ну так, чтобы высота чувствовалась. Точно не заснешь.

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть ещё такой способ как контрастный душ, но заканчивать его нужно холодной (в пределе -- очень холодной) водой... Бодрит. : )
Что до снижения общей усталости после физ. нагрузок, то есть такая цигунская : ) рекомендация: стараться при нагрузках, насколько и если возможно, дышать самым низом живота. Да и вообще так дышать полезнее для здоровье.

----------


## Zom

> Можно медитировать сидя на подоконнике с открытыми окнами, ну так, чтобы высота чувствовалась. Точно не заснешь.


Можно. Но тут другая крайность будет всегда - беспокойство (тоже одна из прямых помех медитации).

----------


## Иван Денисов

Засыпал на ходу весь сентябрь. Обратился к тибетскому врачу. Он сказал, что это слабые сосуды и назначил лечение. Со второго или третьего дня сонливости как не бывало.

----------

Алексей Л (27.10.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.08.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Можно. Но тут другая крайность будет всегда - беспокойство (тоже одна из прямых помех медитации).


Зато это одно из прямых средств против сонливости. Как сонливость прошла- велком на подушку.

----------


## Zom

Ну Будда всё же так делать не советует. Напротив, говорит что опасностей, вызывающих беспокойство, медитатору надо избегать.

----------


## Dron

> Ну Будда всё же так делать не советует. Напротив, говорит что опасностей, вызывающих беспокойство, медитатору надо избегать.


Он и сонливости также рекомендует избегать. Беспокойство в медитации - меньшее зло, чем сонливость.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Личное наблюдение: благодаря спортивным тренировкам повышается работоспособность, выносливость, а также иммунитет. И наоборот, сидячий образ жизни ("сидячие хобби", в том числе), погружает человека в состояние какой-то вечной и бесконечной спячки. В обоих случаях организм как бы привыкает к тому ритму, который задается и уже потом работает на автомате, без лишних напоминаний.   
*Пема*, запишитесь в фитнес-клуб и ходите три раза в неделю  :Smilie: 
Что касается питания, то нужно есть все то, что быстро переваривается + не очень большими порциями + должен быть полный набор витаминов. А остальное не столь важно, по-моему.

----------


## Dron

> Личное наблюдение: благодаря спортивным тренировкам повышается работоспособность, выносливость, а также иммунитет.


Как вы вычислили про иммунитет?

----------


## Алексей Л

Поступаю просто, если чувствую усталость или сонливость- не начинаю медитировть, иду спать. Этого правила придерживаюсь всегда.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Как вы вычислили про иммунитет?


Меньше болел и болею, когда правильно тренируюсь. А вообще тут все довольно просто. Человек, который занимается спортом начинает следить за питанием, начинает больше уделять внимания восстановлению/отдыху. Следвательно, меньше стресса и усталости, больше поступает витаминов из еды (выбор с ориентиром на тренировки), шлаки и токсины выводятся быстрее, ускоряется метаболизм, улучшается кровообращение. Вуаля.

----------


## Neroli

> Ребят, давайте договоримся - сонливость зависит от многих причин. Я не сплю в медитации. Сонливость бывает во время бытовых дел. Наверно еще и потому, что не вижу во многих из них никакого смысла. И эмоций, и иллюзий для раскачки маловато. Состояние однородное.
> 
> Зом, мне надо сейчас шить - не знаю, насколько это активное физически занятие 
> 
> Пробую сейчас каждый час пить довольно горячую воду. Вроде, помогает.


У меня сонливость - защитная реакция организма на занятия, которыми заниматься не хочется. На работе всегда хочу спать. Мой опыт заключается в том, что нужно либо пока не делать то, что не хочется, либо немного поспать. 

Мотивацию вдохновляющую для шитья нельзя придумать?

----------

Zom (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Меньше болел и болею, когда правильно тренируюсь. А вообще тут все довольно просто. Человек, который занимается спортом


Зачем заниматься спортом?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Зачем заниматься спортом?


У всех по разному (ниже фотографии - напишите Далай Ламе зачем он каждое утро бегает и куда вообще Сакьонгу Мипаму Ринпоче такие бицепсы). В случае *Пемы* можно сонливость устранить.

----------

Aion (27.10.2012), Zom (27.10.2012), Алексей Л (27.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

А что это на Далай ламе за штатский прикид?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А можно для тупых - что вы шьете? В чем смысл самостоятельного шитья?


Я не только шью. :Smilie:  Обычно работаю переводчицей. Фри-лэнс. В чем смысл самостоятельного шитья - экономия в семье и заработок денег :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> У всех по разному


Я б написал, боюсь, не ответят. Сами-то как считаете, зачем спорт?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Личное наблюдение: благодаря спортивным тренировкам повышается работоспособность, выносливость, а также иммунитет. И наоборот, сидячий образ жизни ("сидячие хобби", в том числе), погружает человека в состояние какой-то вечной и бесконечной спячки. В обоих случаях организм как бы привыкает к тому ритму, который задается и уже потом работает на автомате, без лишних напоминаний.   
> *Пема*, запишитесь в фитнес-клуб и ходите три раза в неделю


Пема.  :Smilie: Бегаю несколько раз в неделю. Раньше бегала полмарафона - но это серьезное занятие, от него тоже очень устаешь. Раз в неделю в бассейн. Каждый день занимаюсь интенсивной дыхательной гимнастикой, а иначе болею. Физическая форма у меня крепкая - никакого сидячего образа жизни. Фитнес-клуб с водной гимнастикой у меня был в прошлом году, но они внезапно закрылись по налоговой, лишив меня оплаченного этого года занятий. Больше денег на это тратить не хочу. Через год посмотрю. Знаю и собственное тело и как заниматься, могу и дома. Хотя гимнастика в воде мне очень подходила. Зимой катаюсь на сноуборде.

Дрон, от поступления кислорода при физических занятиях все тело становится здоровее, иммунитет действительно высокий. Не болею вообще ничем даже в период всеобщих гриппов.Рекомендую попробовать :Smilie: 

Но после физических занятий в этот период впадаю в просто сказочный сон. :Smilie: 

Я решила :
Выспаться - лягу спать и буду спать нон-стоп, сколько смогу. А то меня все время срывает долг, может, есть смысл полчасика досыпать, все-тки.

Сходить к тибетскому доктору. Либо сейчас в полнолуние выпью ринчен. Пороюсь также в своих конспектах по тибетской медицине.

Поработать с умом и кое-что поделать из практик и почитать, - как работать и что читать, - знаю.

Есть пищу каждые 4 часа в пропорции 40% белок - 30% углеводы - в такой пропорции углеводы не перевариваются сразу, нет "всплеска"и спада, но нет и голода, - я когда-то так делала, помню, помогало быть в форме, надо кайенского перца также подбавить в еду.

Горячий напиток, думаю, подойдет - заварить свежий имбирь, мед и лимон. Он хорошо тонизирует.

Насчет аптечных витаминов пока подожду. Может, попью рыбий жир.

Да, через анализ поняла, что три года подряд вставала в 6 утра - сейчас необходимость отпала. Пик активности у меня в час ночи, никак не хочу от него отказаться, но раньше спать так днем не хотела - при том, что вставала раньше. И еще - слишком многое пытаюсь за день сделать - буду ставить цели поменьше. Буду также чередовать сидячие работы с двигающимися почаще.

Ну, и еще поисследую вопрос- четко знаю, что дело и в питании.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.10.2012), Zom (27.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

> ниже фотографии - напишите Далай Ламе зачем он каждое утро бегает


Клёвая фотка ))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Сами-то как считаете, зачем спорт?


Откуда ж мне темному мирянину такие вещи знать? Могу только за себя говорить. Лично мне спорт нужен для поддержания физической формы, для мышц вместо жира, для увеличения силы и выносливости. Еще очень нравится сама работа с железками и эдакий дух солидарности и спортивного братства. Кто-то с мужиками в гараже запорожцы собирает-разбирает, кто-то на рыбалку ездит, а кто-то в качалку вот ходит, ну или еще каким спортом занимается. На велосипеде по ночной Москве ездит, например) 

*Пема*, ого) Теперь я точно уверен в том, что Вам удастся решить проблему с сонливостью, благо и опыт у Вас есть, и понимание того, что конкретно нужно менять  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, от поступления кислорода при физических занятиях все тело становится здоровее, иммунитет действительно высокий. Не болею вообще ничем даже в период всеобщих гриппов.Рекомендую попробовать


Кислород- сложная штука, с одной стороны- дает жизнь, с другой- немеряно окисляет, старит, собака.

----------


## Dron

> Откуда ж мне темному мирянину такие вещи знать? Могу только за себя говорить.


Говорите, интересно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> с другой- немеряно окисляет, старит, собака.


 ВРАНЬЕ :Smilie:  Тем более, кислорода этого теперь в атмосфере совсем чуть-чуть, надо довольно интенсивными методами его получать. Насчет иммунитета - говорю за свои последние 10 лет - 100% могу утверждать, что дыхательная гимнастика на глубокое дыхание 15 мин в день - дает стойкий иммунитет. Как только пару дней пропускаю - болею :Smilie:  

Я хочу состариться здоровой :Smilie:  Чтобы не висеть на шее у родных.

----------


## Dron

> ВРАНЬЕ Тем более, кислорода этого теперь в атмосфере совсем чуть-чуть, надо довольно интенсивными методами его получать. Насчет иммунитета - говорю за свои последние 10 лет - 100% могу утверждать, что дыхательная гимнастика на глубокое дыхание 15 мин в день - дает стойкий иммунитет.


Нет у вас обоснования для таких утверждений. Вы же не можете прожить свою жизнь снова, но только без гимнастики.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет у вас обоснования для таких утверждений. Вы же не можете прожить свою жизнь снова, но только без гимнастики.


Вам меня пока не понять :Smilie:  Вот подрастете немного и поймете, что профилактика в виде физических упражнений и здорового питания, а также отсутствия вредных привычек - основа здоровья. Когда встанет вопрос, а встанет ли это тело утром и сможет ли нормально функционировать. :Smilie:  

Не хотелось бы долго жить, но немощной. Я уже и некоторых моих стариков в последний путь проводила и сверстников. Наблюдается общая тенденция. Моя бабушка бегала еще и в 96 лет. ела гречку с молоком , мяса не ела, клала до 100 земных поклонов в день и каждый день практически ходила в церковь за 3 км в одну сторону. Иногда даже два раза в день. Папа, как только перестал ходить, залег и за год угас. У меня много в России знакомых с лишним весом, которые ездят в машине, обожают под телек нажраться жирным, попивают пивко и курят. Из больниц не вылезают. Инфаркты, печень, почки - все летит.

Мне не обязательно проживать свою жизнь снова без гимнастики. Всю жизнь занималась спортом именно потому, что хорошо знала, что бывает, когда тело запущено. Даже в 20 лет. И не стремилась быть красивой, но закалка необходима. Мне достаточно вживую наблюдать причинно-следственную связь в массе - вокруг полно больных людей, не закаляющих свое тело и здоровых людей - закаляющих его. И много научной литературы по этому вопросу.

А вы вообще не двигаетесь - так я понимаю, товарищ Колобок? :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Вам меня пока не понять Вот подрастете немного и поймете, что профилактика в виде физических упражнений и здорового питания, а также отсутствия вредных привычек - основа здоровья. Когда встанет вопрос, а встанет ли это тело утром и сможет ли нормально функционировать. 
> 
> Не хотелось бы долго жить, но немощной.
> 
> Мне не обязательно проживать свою жизнь снова без гимнастики. Всю жизнь занималась спортом именно потому, что хорошо знала, что бывает, когда тело запущено. Даже в 20 лет. И не стремилась быть красивой, но закалка необходима.


Не стремилась быть красивой? Что ж это за женщина такая, которая не стремится быть красивой. Вруша, вероятно?




> А вы вообще не двигаетесь - так я понимаю, товарищ Колобок?


Верно понимаете.

----------

Алексей Л (02.11.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не стремилась быть красивой? Что ж это за женщина такая, которая не стремится быть красивой.


Люблю порядок и аккуратность :Smilie:  Красота - насколько убедилась, лет 15 подрабатывая манекенщицей - дело наживное - достаточно 5 минут :Smilie:  Но главная красота светит изнутри. Надо заботиться об уме и добром сердце - тогда все красивые. 

Ну мне вообще все люди кажутся красивыми.....

----------

Алексей Л (02.11.2012), Арису Кеншин (28.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, я сегодня вообще не хотела спать - почти 10 часов проработала единым махом :Smilie: 

Я нашла также источник радости - думала о всех вас и вашей заботе обо мне.

----------

Алексей Л (02.11.2012), Арису Кеншин (28.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2012)

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Что ж это за женщина такая, которая не стремится быть красивой. Вруша, вероятно?


 :Cry:  Если бы.
Некоторые искренне.
Сходите в ближайший хиппушник, там такие есть. В лучшем случае в дредах, в худшем волосы сами дредами со временем становятся. Практикуют бабай-йогу наверное.

----------


## Dron

> Если бы.
> Некоторые искренне.
> Сходите в ближайший хиппушник, там такие есть. .


Дайте адрес

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> Дайте адрес


Мой? Что Вы, *Dron*, я жы замужем.  :Embarrassment: 

Я не блондинка.
Я жила с саксофонистом.

И вообще... не махаянка.

Неужели Вы и это простите?

----------


## Dron

> Мой? Что Вы, *Dron*, я жы замужем. 
> 
> Я не блондинка.
> Я жила с саксофонистом.
> 
> И вообще... не махаянка.
> 
> Неужели Вы и это простите?


Трап, делай все что хочешь, это твой мир.

----------


## Арису Кеншин

Dron, мне этого еще никто не говорил.
Ничто не предвещало.  
Спасибо. Большое.

Стоило родиться, чтобы прочитать это.




> это твой мир


(ушла в сатори до послезавтра)

----------


## Dron

> QUOTE=Арису Кеншин;518136
> (ушла в сатори до послезавтра)


Не расстраивайтесь, у вас наверняка есть сестра. Дайте нам пообщаться, не будьте эгоистом.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

*Дрон - брысь из моей темы!*

----------

Юй Кан (28.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вредный Дрон, выйди вон? : ))
Пем, да мужику ж давно жениццо пора, иначе он так и будет флудить все выходные с закосом под прасангику, завмест хлопот по дому... %)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вы вообще не двигаетесь - так я понимаю, товарищ Колобок?


Искал, да, видно, потёр уже картинку от Меринова, на какой — стоят растерянные дед, бабка, волк и лиса, глядя вслед укатывающемуся здоровенному колобку с чётким следом от пинка башмаком на тыльной части...
Колобок же им сообщает: "А качусь я сам по себе, потому как волшебный!"

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вредный Дрон, выйди вон? : ))
> Пем, да мужику ж давно жениццо пора, иначе он так и будет флудить все выходные с закосом под прасангику, завмест хлопот по дому... %)


Это ложное противопоставление, уважаемый Брюс Ли, колобкопинатель.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это ложное противопоставление, уважаемый Брюс Ли, колобкопинатель.


Браво, Дрон! Очень тонкая, хотя вряд ли осмысленная автором, игра слов: Брысь vs Брюс. : ))

----------


## Dron

Конечно, неосмысленная, как вы вообще могли подозревать осмысленность в моем случае? 
Как вы относитесь к Брюсу Ли, борцу с расизмом, с умеренным пиететом, вероятно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно, неосмысленная, как вы вообще могли подозревать осмысленность в моем случае? 
> Как вы относитесь к Брюсу Ли, борцу с расизмом, с умеренным пиететом, вероятно?


Хотите об этом поговорить? Говорите! Я весь внимание и даже не буду вам мешать... : )

----------


## Dron

Полно вам, внимающих много, а Юй Кан- один.

----------


## Neroli

тему пора переименовать в "дронливость - как бороться"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне, кстати, очень помогло поговорить об этом тут. Перестала сонливостью тяготиться, ну, и сделала кое -что для этого. :Smilie:  Особенно помогло четкое планирование на каждое дело, либо разбить на этапы, если дело большое, и заканчивать каждый этап, а не тяготиться, что все не успеваю. Всем спасибо. :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (02.11.2012), Топпер- (01.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2012)

----------


## Катенька Окишева

лучшее средство от сонливости-сон...мне помогает))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Говорят ярца гумбу (Ophiocordyceps sinensis) уменьшает потребность во сне

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Режим!

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.01.2013), Стэфан С (09.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Будда рекомендовал представлять якрий свет. Медитацию на свежем воздухе, чтобы был бодрящий ветерок. Можно в это время заниматься ходьбой. Можно умываться холодной водой. Можно сильно растирать уши. Это немного помогает.
> Из современных - световой душ: встаёте под яркие лампы на несколько минут. Это способствует подавлению гормона сна. И больше двигаться.


Кстати попробовал сегодня во время медитации когда атаковала сонливость представить яркий свет наполняющий тело и исходящий из тела, надо сказать подштырило неслабо и спецэффектов добавило медитации в виде усиления эффекта безграничного пространства.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Говорят ярца гумбу (Ophiocordyceps sinensis) уменьшает потребность во сне


Ага, только всё сэкономленное таким образом время придётся потратить на зарабатывание денег для покупки ярца гумбу  :Smilie:

----------

Дхармананда (03.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Вообще у меня в связи с особенностями практики - как йоги, так и труда, порог потребности в сне продвинулся довольно далеко, и в напряжённую трудовую практику составлял классический 49-й час. Но тогда уже засыпаешь хоть сидя, хоть стоя, хоть в работе.
Качественно и надёжно уменьшает потребность в сне регулярная медитация, в случае необходимости глубокой медитацией (необходимо минут 40, и ещё войти надо и несколько минут не напрягаться после выхода) можно заменять сон.
Разнообразие труда в этом случае необходимости не спать - лучший отдых. Практически, где хирурги работают сутками, они обязательно меняются ролями друг с другом: через раз оперируют и ассистируют, чтобы не спать. Потому что оперирующий никогда ни за что не уснёт, а ассистент нередко дрыхнет стоя, если операция монотонная и спокойная технически.

----------

Styeba (09.07.2013), Алик (01.08.2013), Пема Дролкар (11.10.2013)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Из собственного опыта могу посоветовать исключить из диеты глютэн. Мне это ОЧЕНЬ помогло. Удачи!

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.10.2013)

----------


## Ади

Бороться со сном - то же самое, что бороться со смертью :-)  Спите на здоровье, когда захотите, ведь ахимса это так же ненасилие в отношении себя тоже...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Понятно, что сонливость по осени - явление нормальное. Но с этим надо как- то бороться. В том числе и через правильный подбор пищи. Как и что есть - в каком количестве и когда. 
> 
> Техники преодоления сонливость в медтации представляю.
> 
> Поделитесь опытом, если таковой имеется.
> 
> Кофе и крепкий чай мне не очень полезны.


Рекомендация очень простая - если хочется спать поспи. Делать лучше на свежую голову и в бодром и спокойном состоянии - для начинающих такие были советы, кстати в разделе межбуддийский форум в теме Как действует медитация Царь Йогов Тибета в Красной короне очень детально и на этом моменте останавливается. Удач!

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2013)

----------


## Сергей И.

> Если вообще не ем - проблем с сонливостью нет, но слабость появляется. Витаминов получаю тоже достаточно. Слышала, что есть какие-то соки растений-орехи, какие-то энергетические коктейли, определенное сочетание продуктов, полезные добавки - но именно на натуральных продуктах, без химии.


Ешьте почаще и поменьше  :Smilie:  Супы исключите. Мне помогает.

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.10.2013)

----------


## Джон Доу

> Понятно, что сонливость по осени - явление нормальное.


Нет, не нормальное.  :Smilie: 
Сонливость - это следствие мясоедения. Так как на переваривание мяса требуется больше энергии, плюс токсины в мясе влияют. Поэтому физическое тело хочет погрузится в сон, - для отдыха (то есть набора энергии). 
На вегетарианстве сон днём тоже не исключён, но на порядок реже и причины потерь другие.
Подробнее в лекции победителя Битвы экстрасенсов Алексея Похабова "Важность питания в развитии духа"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

[QUOTE=Джон Доу;693517]Нет, не нормальное.  :Smilie: 
Сонливость - это следствие мясоедения. Так как на переваривание мяса требуется больше энергии, плюс токсины в мясе влияют. Поэтому физическое тело хочет погрузится в сон, - для отдыха (то есть набора энергии). 
На вегетарианстве сон днём тоже не исключён, но на порядок реже и причины потерь другие.

 Сонливость - это результат разных причин. Кто-то засыпает от токсинов в воздухе большого города, кто-то спит три ночи напролет в деревне. 

У меня сонливость от низкого гемоглобина в том числе. Как кусок мяса съем, так энергии больше. Так что не для всех этот совет годится.

Но больше всего мне хочется спать, когда надо выполнять какую-то неприятную работу :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (17.01.2015), Алик (18.01.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Понятно, что сонливость по осени - явление нормальное. Но с этим надо как- то бороться. В том числе и через правильный подбор пищи. Как и что есть - в каком количестве и когда. 
> 
> Техники преодоления сонливость в медтации представляю.
> 
> Поделитесь опытом, если таковой имеется.
> 
> Кофе и крепкий чай мне не очень полезны.


- высыпаться (комфортная температура, матрас; храп прерывает сон, как результат - невысыпание)
- посмотреть тему с полифазными снами
- спорт
- витамины

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> - высыпаться (комфортная температура, матрас; храп прерывает сон, как результат - невысыпание)
> - посмотреть тему с полифазными снами
> - спорт
> - витамины


Спасибо. Все делаю :Smilie:  Но сон пропадает, когда есть вдохновение и делать что-то интересно :Smilie:  Поэтому поменяла род деятельности :Smilie:  Как-нить расскажу :Smilie:  Хочу довести эксперимент до конца.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О. Крутой метод - противопаразитарная очистка по Американской докторше Кларк.

----------

